# Mixed Occupancy s1/B



## DuaneW (Feb 15, 2018)

I am looking at a new plan and this company wants to build a building that will be a mixed occupancy. They say it will be S/1- B occupancy. The S1 is going to have 6000 Sq Foot area and the B part is going to be 4000 Sq foot with 4000 Sq Foot 2nd Level. I when I look at it the Fire area is going to be a total of 14,000 Sq Foot. 
The B/O want me to provide argument, that they need a sprinkler. Oh the kicker is there is no fire wall between the two parts. He is in the mindset he wants to set them at S-2 / B that way they would need a min of 2 hour wall instead of a 3 hour wall. The problem that I am having is ICC does not deal much with Class B for offices. 
I am looking to see what other people would think about this.


----------



## steveray (Feb 15, 2018)

I think S1 is 12000ft fire area or they would need to separate or sprinkler....


----------



## cda (Feb 15, 2018)

They ought to get rid of S-2!!! code change code change

Yea label it a S-2 and you walk in and the place is full of tires, or similar burnable stuff.


----------



## DuaneW (Feb 15, 2018)

I forgot when doing a building like this you don't count the B and you have to build to the S-1. You would only count the B in the Fire load area. And under S-1 you would have to sprinkler no mater what they did. There only option, not to add a sprinkler would to move to S-2 and make sure there is no over night parking in the building, and put in a 2 hour fire wall.


----------



## DuaneW (Feb 15, 2018)

cda said:


> They ought to get rid of S-2!!! code change code change
> 
> Yea label it a S-2 and you walk in and the place is full of tires, or similar burnable stuff.


This building is going to be used to repair windmill towers.


----------



## cda (Feb 15, 2018)

DuaneW said:


> This building is going to be used to repair windmill towers.




So the entire thing is an s??

I think someone is “ Don Quixote “ the code book


----------



## cda (Feb 15, 2018)

If they meet the code without a fire sprinkler system,,,


They meet the code........

Period


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 15, 2018)

DuaneW said:


> This building is going to be used to repair windmill towers.


Repair would fall into an F-1 same issues for sprinkler and fire area.
 707.3.10 requires a 3 hour fire barrier separation


----------



## classicT (Feb 15, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> Repair would fall into an F-1 same issues for sprinkler and fire area.
> 707.3.10 requires a 3 hour fire barrier separation



I have to agree, there is no way that I'd go for an S type occupancy.  Per 306.1, F occupancies are structures or portion thereof used for "...*assembling*, *disassembling*, *fabricating*, finishing, *manufacturing*, packaging, *repair* or processing operations that are not classified as a..." group H or S. This has to be an F-1; see 306.2 - Machinery and Metals are all called out under F-1.


----------



## steveray (Feb 16, 2018)

Might be S1/F1/B.....Depending on how much storage....Not that it should matter much as the requirements are not much different....(F and S anyway)


----------

